# Spigarelli 650 Club



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Does anyone have pics of this riser? Thanks


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=5912&osCsid=bf98e67c06374445106b136a8b3f8e13


----------



## fusiontrix (Dec 29, 2006)

I've wanted a matrix for quite some time which prompted it's purchase. After alot of reading and research though, if the matrix doesn't work out for me or isn't what I thought it would be, I plan on possibly trading it out for or buying one of these 650's. :smile:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

fusiontrix, are you a barebow recurve shooter? The 650 is pretty much dedicated for that persute.

Dave


----------



## fusiontrix (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave T said:


> fusiontrix, are you a barebow recurve shooter?



Yep.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

fusiontrix said:


> Yep.


Outstanding! Always glad to hear from another of our slim (in numbers) ranks. What kind of shooting are your doing...FITA, Field, NFAA, Indoors?

Dave


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

why is the 650 a better riser for bb recurve than say the 2001 spig?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

dick,

I don't necessarily think it is. The main thing about it is that it was designed as a barebow riser from the ground up. I shoot two VBS 2001s barebow and love them. In addition to the factory weight kits I've added more weight at the stabilizer bushing, but they will still pass through FITA's 4.8" circle.

There were a couple posts on here about the 650 being heavier than the 2001 VBS but I can't find anything to confirm it. I've always thought the 2001 VBS was the heaviest riser out there. Now I'm not sure.

If you like heavy barebow risers you might also consider the Best of Italy, Moon Arco Nudo. With two factory weights attached it weighs 3.75# without limbs or any other add ons.

Dave


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The CLub is heavier-Master Coach Vittorio Frangilli noted that. I haven't held a VBS for a few years but it isn't as heavy as the club.

interestingly it has sight and clicker holes-some say so someone can try FITA Olympic-others say because some BB check their form with clickers and sights


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

the club starts were the vbs ends with al the wights on it, so the club is the vbs plus a whigts...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

So what does that 650 Club REALLY weigh??...lancaster's listed weight rating CANT be right, then??..I want one of them 650 Club risers becuase they are supposed to balance in the hand WITHOUT a front stabiliser, and without adding the riser weights...IF Someone has one of these risers, PLEASE speak up!...Thanks!....take care..Jim harper


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

DITTO to Haprman's question! Lancaster says the 650 Club weighs 2 lbs 11 oz. They say the 2001 VBS weighs 3.04 lbs and with all the weights 3.64 lbs. According to a couple of you guys this must be wrong but no one can find the correct numbers in print.

Dave


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Lancaster has changed there sight 650 Club now weighs 1800KG or around 4LB..


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

I have been shooting BB for 7 years. Although I have not had the opportunity to shoot the 650. I owned and shot the VBS. I found that I had to add too much more weight to it to lower the mass. I now shoot a Bernardini Nilo Luxor and am very satisfied. You can lower the mass without pileing on the weight. A lot less fatigueing.

Looky here http://www.altservices.biz/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00507.5.5157814045220283397


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

just got a 650 riser the only way i can describe it , is that its like holding a rock a very heavy rock with limbs on it, just setting it up , will shoot it tomorrow , i weighed it its about 5 # if it does not work out for archery ill use it for a boat anchor!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Dead Eye Dick....If You dont like the 650 Club, riser, I'll buy it if the price is decent...Seriously...Jim Harper


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Dead Eye Dick could you take some pics and post them.


----------

